# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  WHO"S read the Constitution???

## ghemminger

I haven't .....yet...not all of it...and haad it explained and I have a BS in Poli Sci - so sad.

Maybe someone can post it had I can digest!

----------


## happyphilter

Who hasn't really. If you have ever been in a government class chances are you have read it, or at least the outlines of it. I own a copy, picked a nice one up from the book store. The constitution REALLY is worth knowing, how else could you know your  rights?
Well, if you haven't read it I recommend looking it up =]

----------


## ghemminger

> Who hasn't really. If you have ever been in a government class chances are you have read it, or at least the outlines of it. I own a copy, picked a nice one up from the book store. The constitution REALLY is worth knowing, how else could you know your  rights?
> Well, if you haven't read it I recommend looking it up =]


Thanks - maybe I have I just don't remeber in depth studing it!  I do remember Chicano Studies  Did you know that SOUT_WEST america really belongs to Mexico and we just stole it - and that mexican have the right to speak spanish only becaus of the "treaty of Guadalupe"?

----------


## ghemminger

Heck why not just sub it out to the Private sector?

----------


## Keith

No more excuses now.  We can all read it here.

http://www.constitution.org/cons/constitu.htm

----------


## Thomas Jefferson

Constiwhatshin?  Never heard of it.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I do remember Chicano Studies  Did you know that SOUT_WEST america really belongs to Mexico and we just stole it - and that mexican have the right to speak spanish only becaus of the "treaty of Guadalupe"?


It sounds like you were studying under one of those Aztlan-promoting asshats.  We did NOT steal the southwest.

----------


## Gurran

http://mix.lycos.com/mix/michael-bad...on-class#32886

Excellent classes on the constitution by a friendly libertarian. Goes over the entire thing. I'd suggest reading the constitution for yourself, then watching this for a more intimate understanding of the concepts behind it and how it is executed.

----------


## JohnCrabtree

I've read it throughout several times, some very interesting stuff are in it.  I have several copies between all the books I own.  This is why I support Ron Paul, because he has read it and truly understands it, rather than paying lip service to it like the rest of these guys (and girl).

----------


## ghemminger

> It sounds like you were studying under one of those Aztlan-promoting asshats.  We did NOT steal the southwest.


Required Class the UC System - many other errrrr interesting required courses

----------


## jonahtrainer

> I haven't .....yet...not all of it...and haad it explained and I have a BS in Poli Sci - so sad.
> 
> Maybe someone can post it had I can digest!


It is only what about 4,000 words?  What is amazing is that almost every political question posed can be answered by an appeal to it.  It truly is an amazing work.

You may want to watch some videos at *FlexYourRights.org* as they go over Amendments 4-6th which are some of the most important.

Of course, the two most important clauses are The Gold Clause and Habeas Corpus.

----------


## richard1984

Here's the thing: Reading the Constitution isn't enough.  It must be presented in context.

Watch this: http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...47074978323622

It's the first part of an 8 hour introductory class to the United States Constitution.  You will learn _A WHOLE LOT_.  I did.  I just watched it last weekend.  It was _very_ enlightening.  I have recently read the Constitution, but just reading it isn't enough.  

So really.  Try to take the time (even if you're doing multiple things at once, or it it cuts into your TV time, or whatever) to watch this class.  You WILL NOT regret it.

----------


## ghemminger

> Here's the thing: Reading the Constitution isn't enough.  It must be presented in context.
> 
> Watch this: http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...47074978323622
> 
> It's the first part of an 8 hour introductory class to the United States Constitution.  You will learn _A WHOLE LOT_.  I did.  I just watched it last weekend.  It was _very_ enlightening.  I have recently read the Constitution, but only reading it wasn't enough.  
> 
> So really.  Try to take the time (even if you're doing multiple things at once, or it it cuts into your TV time, or whatever) to watch this class.  You WILL NOT regret it.


Thanks Rich I will wtch it tonight - could you pm me tonight to remind me...thanks

----------


## Cowlesy

A guy named Mike Pannone from Jersey gave me a Citizen's Rulebook that has the Constitution in it---I keep it in my briefcase and read it whenever I am traveling.  The thing is great!

----------


## ghemminger

> A guy named Mike Pannone from Jersey gave me a Citizen's Rulebook that has the Constitution in it---I keep it in my briefcase and read it whenever I am traveling.  The thing is great!


Gosh don't chicks think your like a nerd?  "What's that honey in your pocket...a contitution, or are u jus happy to see me?"

----------


## Cowlesy

> Gosh don't chicks think your like a nerd?  "What's that honey in your pocket...a contitution, or are u jus happy to see me?"


Haha --- read son.  "Briefcase", not "Pocket".  I'm thinking about getting an extra backpack and carrying around 50 of them at a time to distribute, take the nerdism to the next level.

----------


## jonahtrainer

> Gosh don't chicks think your like a nerd?  "What's that honey in your pocket...a contitution, or are u jus happy to see me?"


Chicks think the Constitution is hot.  Especially when they see you say to an Officer "Am I free to go?  I do not consent to any searches."




> Haha --- read son.  "Briefcase", not "Pocket".  I'm thinking about getting an extra backpack and carrying around 50 of them at a time to distribute, take the nerdism to the next level.


I was sitting with a good friend of mine from Kazakhstan.  Yes, she is hot.  Anyway, we got to talking about some politics, I have for the past several years had the Constitution and DoI on the wall in my living room, and I made a reference to the Constitution and she said 'Wow, I want to read that.'  So, I whipped out my copy of the Constitution and turned to the Bill of Rights and had her read those.  Then I had her read the Declaration of Independence (first two paragraphs).  She said 'This is amazing.  It is not like this in Kazakhstan.'

Oh, she asked how she could get a copy.  I gave her my book (I have about 50 of these at home, 2 in my car and one I carry on my person on a regular basis).

----------


## ghemminger

> Haha --- read son.  "Briefcase", not "Pocket".  I'm thinking about getting an extra backpack and carrying around 50 of them at a time to distribute, take the nerdism to the next level.


You Da man, my MAN!  I will read it soon!

----------


## hard@work

Not only have I read it, I'm reading what they wrote about it at the time. Eye opening and timeless philosophies.

----------


## Spirit of '76

Man, I was FORCED to read it many times.  

When I was a kid, we had to memorize the Preamble in school (no, it wasn't that long ago).

----------


## bbachtung

> Man, I was FORCED to read it many times.  
> 
> When I was a kid, we had to memorize the Preamble in school (no, it wasn't that long ago).


It figures that the schools require kids to memorize the Preamble (it is the P.R. portion of the Constitution), everyone -- especially anyone who wants to vote in a federal election or hold federal office -- should have to memorize Article I, section 8 and the 10th Amendment:

Article I, section 8 (which contains all of the powers that have been delegated by the States to the federal government):




> The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Imposts and Excises, to pay the Debts and provide for the common Defence and general Welfare of the United States; but all Duties, Imposts and Excises shall be uniform throughout the United States;
> 
> To borrow Money on the credit of the United States; 
> 
> To regulate Commerce with foreign Nations, and among the several States, and with the Indian Tribes;
> 
> To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization, and uniform Laws on the subject of Bankruptcies throughout the United States;
> 
> To coin Money, regulate the Value thereof, and of foreign Coin, and fix the Standard of Weights and Measures;
> ...


10th Amendment:




> *The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution*, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.

----------


## ghemminger

Nice this is what I call spoon feeding - thanks guys!

----------


## Spirit of '76

> It figures that the schools require kids to memorize the Preamble (it is the P.R. portion of the Constitution),


I doubt they do, anymore.  This was several decades ago.

----------


## RockEnds

> I haven't .....yet...not all of it...and haad it explained and I have a BS in Poli Sci - so sad.


That's pretty crazy.  I had to find my transcript to be sure.  I have 9 hours on _just_ the Constitution.  

I went to college a long time ago.  I know that education has changed in the last--OMG--_several_  years. (So has the interpretation of the Constitution!) I'm not trying to be intrusive, but, if you don't mind answering, if the Constitution is not part of a poli sci degree anymore, what is taught?

----------


## ghemminger

> That's pretty crazy.  I had to find my transcript to be sure.  I have 9 hours on _just_ the Constitution.  
> 
> I went to college a long time ago.  I know that education has changed in the last--OMG--_several_  years. (So has the interpretation of the Constitution!) I'm not trying to be intrusive, but, if you don't mind answering, if the Constitution is not part of a poli sci degree anymore, what is taught?


UC System - I think it's covered in High School?  I don't remeber ever studing the Const - in fact American History seems to be lacking in general

----------


## bobmurph

I read an excellent book several years ago that analyzed every parpagraph of the Constitution.  Perhaps one of the most informative books I've ever owned.  It was a great resource.  

I had a friend who was a big liberal and didn't understand the Constitution at all.  I let him borrow my prized Constitution book and haven't seen it since    .  And now I can't remember the name or the author or find it on amazon or anywhere.  It should be required reading for every person in this country.

...damn I'm pissed I lost that book! .  If anyone knows the book I'm talking about I would be eternally grateful.  It had a red, white and blue cover and basically analyed the Constitutuion sentence by sentence.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Read it, but can't quote anything past the Tenth Amendment.  Can't actually quote too much from the Enumerated Powers, but I generally know what they are.

Ah, heck, I'd better pull it out of my desk drawer here and re-read.  We should all do that.  I found myself in an argument the other day about whether something was Constitutional at a federal level.

Tonight's assignment for all:  Read the entire Constitution.  It's not that long.

----------


## ghemminger

I still know that song by heart...."I'm just a bill...Yes, I'm only a bill.
And I'm sitting here on Capitol Hill.....Well, it's a long, long journey
To the capital city.......It's a long, long wait
While I'm sitting in committee,.....But I know I'll be a law someday
At least I hope and pray that I will......But today I am still just a bill......"

ladeedah.....

----------


## RockEnds

> UC System - I think it's covered in High School? I don't remeber ever studing the Const - in fact American History seems to be lacking in general


That's interesting.  UCC used to be Business Law.

I just emailed my old prof last night.  My son CLEP'd out of an ethics class & called to thank me for making him read the "old, dead, boring guys."  He wasn't really thanking me while he was reading them!!!  I thought I'd forward the message on to the fellow who introduced me to philosophy.  I noticed the Poli Sci department has become a branch of Business Administration.  Sounds like a trend.

I think I'm going to write him back.  That really disturbs me.  Where did the Constitution go?  Hmm.  Ah, I wanted to get his take on the election anyway.  He's quite libertarian-leaning.

----------


## ConstitutionalCat

http://www.youtube.com/v/qlGQr3qpz6M

----------


## mrchubbs

My two favorite things to read over and over again:

1 - The Constitution
2 - Atlas Shrugged

For a really good read of the Constitution there are 2 books I'd heartedly recommend:

1 - The Politically Incorrect Guide to the Consitution by Kevin Gutzman.

2 - Good To Be King by Michael Badnarik (same guy that teaches the Constitution class online)

Enjoy!

----------


## ConstitutionalCat

Here is the audio Declaration of Independence

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlGQr3qpz6M

----------


## Cjays

I keep PDFs of the Constitution and Amendments handy.

----------


## Triton

> I haven't .....yet...not all of it...and haad it explained and I have a BS in Poli Sci - so sad.
> 
> Maybe someone can post it had I can digest!


More than once.

----------


## crhoades

For an excellent resource to go back and look at the original intent check out the Founders Constitution 5 volume set online for free here:
http://press-pubs.uchicago.edu/founders/tocs/toc.html

----------


## foofighter20x

I have. Many times.

When you take an oath to support and defend it, it kind of helps to know what is says.

----------


## ConstitutionalCat

You can Listen to the Bill of Rights of the Constitution on You Tube.  I created this video for the people who have not read the Constitution.  These are the first 10 amendments:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_AuB5vYr8I

----------

